# Relistening to IBS Audio Program & Towards Inner Peace



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Since we have had a few inquiries along these lines here is the information, some of which is now also included in the Revised Compilation thread.Relistening to the IBS Audio Program 100Mike suggests waiting 8-10 weeks before relistening to the whole program again. If you feel the need, you may listen to your favorite sessions from time to time or daily as desired, but always allowing 6 hours between listenings if you wish to listen more often.If you have not had any real success after completion of the program, many factors may be involved including:Severity of IBSDuration of IBS (How many years you have had it)Your age (Obviously an older person having the condition for many years may perhaps take longer than a teen having it only a few months, though there are no hard and fast rules on timeframes for this.)Other things going on in your life: If you are dealing with other issues whether it be other health concerns, or stressors, this is dealt with first by the sessions. The subconscious deals with those areas needing the most attention, and sometimes that isn't IBS at the moment. As you cope and deal with other things going on in your life, the IBS symptoms are dealt with later on.The subconscious mind sees IBS as "business as usual" and a part of who you are, though an undesired part, and this takes time to override these thoughts with new learnings..Traumatic events, PTSD, abuse issues, other health concerns, and other co-existing factors: As Mike has said over and over, the IBS Audio Program is not a substitute for medical and psychological treatment, it is only a treatment for reducing IBS symptoms; his clinical trials have shown greater success than patients referred to him had with conventional treatments, but everyone is different.As with every single medical treatment, there are all manner of degrees of success; most on the program have had success (over 90%), and some have seen the improvement long after program completion.Be patient with yourself, and don't put any preconceived time frames or restrictions for getting better on yourself. Just relax and go with the flow. Most often, the improvements are so gradual and subtle, that one day, you think, hey, I haven't had IBS this week!Oops, had to come back to edit to add:Those who wish to do the Towards Inner Peace Program (which is an optional program as the IBS Program stands on its own) should wait at least 3 months before starting the TIP program. This program is an "extra" over and above the IBS Program and is not needed or required, but is very enjoyable in its own right for further self development in many areas of your life.Mike gets emails all the time from folks who now have their lives back, some of whom have been almost virtual shut-ins for fear of an "accident" they now can go out into the world and function!Hope this clears up some of the questions of late.Hang in there, take care and be well. Caring thoughts to you all.....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((Marilyn)))) & ((((Mike))))







Thanks







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn and Mike.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bumperdoodles


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump for Yarnie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good reminder for those using these programs.BQ


----------

